# Little Mod to the Monitor ?



## DreamSeller (May 9, 2009)

When im gaming either browsing the net im with the lights off and i thought of this for a while(to place a cathode in the back of the monitor) anyone know if its a good idea or even tried it 





PS yeah im photoshop master 
Here how it should work









something like this... some management and hide the wire maybe drill a hole in the side of the case for that wire so it wouldn't be opened


----------



## justinphillips75 (May 9, 2009)

Thats a great idea!


----------



## phanbuey (May 9, 2009)

most of the cold cathode kits fot PC's with the 4 inch tubes plug into your PSU.  but if you can find a wall socket kit then go for it.


----------



## DreamSeller (May 9, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> most of the cold cathode kits fot PC's with the 4 inch tubes plug into your PSU.  but if you can find a wall socket kit then go for it.



wait ill sketch some pics..


----------



## DreamSeller (May 9, 2009)

here it is... so should i give it a try ?


----------



## phanbuey (May 9, 2009)

http://www.coolerguys.com/840556029977.html 

^^ buy that

you can also get a kit with a sound module too... so that you can make it pusle with music/gunfire

Thats a great mod idea... Hmmmm... might have to steal it


----------



## DreamSeller (May 9, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> http://www.coolerguys.com/840556029977.html
> 
> ^^ buy that



i'll try but i don't think they sell something like this here 
you know if its possible to buy a cathode that has umm a "regulator" or so, so i can make it light more and less, sorry my bad(my english el suckso)


----------



## phanbuey (May 9, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> i'll try but i don't think they sell something like this here
> you know if its possible to buy a cathode that has umm a "regulator" or so, so i can make it light more and less, sorry my bad(my english el suckso)



lol i dont think my Moldovan/Romanian is any better... 

Most cathode kits come with a controller of some kind.  The Logisys kits come with a sound sensor too.


----------



## DreamSeller (May 9, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> lol i dont think my Moldovan/Romanian is any better...
> 
> Most cathode kits come with a controller of some kind.  The Logisys kits come with a sound sensor too.



 u know where's that ? 
well the sound sensor would be something nice too... i'll give it a try in a few days when i get the cathodes ) and post back.


----------



## mc-dexter (May 9, 2009)

You can buy Cold Cathodes with built in sound sensers... my sister has them couple'd up with her matching speakers


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 9, 2009)

wow great idea , so also check out the case body using multimeter or voltmeter and see what is voltage read , plug read cable in psu power +12 and the black one touch the case body , the result will be -12 , try before and after you connect the cathode


----------



## Chryonn (May 10, 2009)

fantastic idea! with some extension of the wiring and a little modding (as you suggested) it would be an awesome little mod. got me thinking too!


----------



## Th0rn0 (May 10, 2009)

yea. mood lighting is win!

Is there anyway to possibly wire it into the monitor?


----------



## mc-dexter (May 10, 2009)

Th0rn0 said:


> yea. mood lighting is win!
> 
> Is there anyway to possibly wire it into the monitor?



you can wire them to the speaker outputs and with enough volume (ampage) they'll flash - usually with the beat/bass of the music.


----------



## DreamSeller (May 10, 2009)

Th0rn0 said:


> yea. mood lighting is win!
> 
> Is there anyway to possibly wire it into the monitor?



that might take some time but as mc-dexter says its possible if it has sound sensor and it will light a bit and thats ok cuz i was thinging that if it had too much power then it would light up enought to distract you from the screen (gaming or watever) so that must an add )) thanks dex )


----------



## Chryonn (May 10, 2009)

you'd need a 12V line somewhere inside the monitor


----------



## DreamSeller (May 11, 2009)

Chryonn said:


> you'd need a 12V line somewhere inside the monitor



yeah that would be even cleaner but i don't plan to get into the monitor :shadedshu


----------



## Th0rn0 (May 13, 2009)

I've done it 

Uploading video now.


----------



## mc-dexter (May 13, 2009)

I'll be here... Waiting


----------



## Th0rn0 (May 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Jdb75ydMcI

basically I used my HD caddy. Works well. Just wondering if that HD caddy is enough though. It uses a 12v supply so I assume its ok. Going to fix my sound module and try that xD

Edit: Processing done


----------



## Th0rn0 (May 13, 2009)

Update:

Tired Blue

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVFVY2KAdQQ


----------



## DanishDevil (May 13, 2009)

I should do this with my Samsung Touch of Color T260HD and put red ones on the back   Nice idea!


----------



## mrw1986 (May 13, 2009)

It's called ambient lighting. You can buy TVs/Monitors that already have it built in.


----------



## Th0rn0 (May 13, 2009)

mrw1986 said:


> It's called ambient lighting. You can buy TVs/Monitors that already have it built in.



Yea I was going to buy one. But mood lighting/Ambient is tamato tomarto. Going to tweak it tomorrow as there isn't enough wire... I am quite interested as to what the sound activated cathodes will do.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 13, 2009)

mrw1986 said:


> It's called ambient lighting. You can buy TVs/Monitors that already have it built in.



Yeah, but those are crazy expensive for doing that.  I'd rather do it myself


----------



## Cptnyr (May 13, 2009)

Inspired me to try this myself....i like the blue more i think it "pops" a little more than the green..

and im jealous you have those 3 monitors are they all the same?


----------



## Th0rn0 (May 13, 2009)

I actually have 4.

But not all connected to my rig.

My rig has the 2 19" monitors at 1440x900. There is also a 19" 720p widescreen TV and my 1280x800 17" laptop screen


----------



## TechnicalFreak (May 14, 2009)

If you can find a 12v (and at least 3w) powersupply to connect to the wall, you can "build" your own power source. Then connect them to the driver unit and power up the CCFL.. 
Myself I use 5 ultra bright LED's connected to a rechargeable batterypack from a cordless phone and an on/off switch - works great.


----------



## morpha (May 14, 2009)

for about 80 bucks you can get mini ITX power supplies which are nothing more than a PCB with a plug on it. It will have molex and 3 pin plugs on it.

I dont remember off hand how much power cathods drain but you can always buy a USB plug and wire it to the power of the cathod (I have seen this done with other things before, so I know you can do it)


----------



## KH0UJ (May 14, 2009)

Th0rn0 said:


> yea. mood lighting is win!
> 
> Is there anyway to possibly wire it into the monitor?



I think so, the typical LCD monitor has +12V(for the HV cathode inside) and +5V for the 
digital controls and the main LCD strip,


----------



## DreamSeller (May 14, 2009)

Th0rn0 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Jdb75ydMcI
> 
> basically I used my HD caddy. Works well. Just wondering if that HD caddy is enough though. It uses a 12v supply so I assume its ok. Going to fix my sound module and try that xD
> 
> Edit: Processing done





Th0rn0 said:


> Update:
> 
> Tired Blue
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVFVY2KAdQQ



wow it looks awesome ... 
unfortunately i cannot try it atm


----------



## morpha (May 14, 2009)

WOAH! that is a kick-ass screensaver. what is that? Do WANT!


----------



## Th0rn0 (May 14, 2009)

Its the Windows 7 default 

Its also on Vista. Vista Ultimate deffinatly, not sure about other packages. Its called 'Ribbons'


----------



## BulgarianBoy92 (May 18, 2009)

do it its not expensive and post some pictures for us to admire


----------

